# Saudi Arabia police clearance



## DorisDay (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone ever worked in Saudi Arabia and having problem getting a police clearance??


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

DorisDay said:


> Anyone ever worked in Saudi Arabia and having problem getting a police clearance??


I think you may have posted this on the wrong board: this is the Singapore Expats Forum.

teuchter


----------

